# Riser!!! Zukunft???



## 4xdome (13. März 2010)

kurze einleitung

ich selber fahre bei cc und marathon rennen auf meinem racebike selbstverständlich n flatbar hier und da auch mit kurzen barends.

mir ist aber aufgefallen, daß einige hersteller ihre bikes ab werk mit riser lenker ausstatten. und damit meine ich nicht die einsteigerklasse. gesehen u.a bei kona, rocky,bulls uvm.
ich persönlich finde aber das an ein racer n flat gehört.

warum sehe ich das so?!

1. sieht geiler aus vor allem mit 0° vorbau und evt. barends
2. wer cc rennen fährt, der wird sein bike doch ein klein bischen     
    unter kontrolle haben und braucht keinen riser.
3. komfort sehe ich pers. durch n riser nicht verbessert.dann doch lieber 
   n kurzen 6° oder 17° vorbau und evtl. ergo griffe
4. bei marathons klettert das bike doch besser wenn der schwerpunkt
   des fahrers weiter vorn ist

ABER!!!! NUR MEINE SICHT DER DINGE


was haltet ihr davon.wird es demnächst immer mehr "wolfram kurschat verschnitte" geben?


----------



## REEF (13. März 2010)

Solchen Diskussionen bringen rein gar nichts. 

Jeder soll fahren was er will und womit er gut zurechtkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hyrex (13. März 2010)

Jeder wie er will?

Bsp:
Ich bin bis jetzt nen Riser an meinem CC gefahren. Warum? War dran und ich zu faul/zu geizig was zu ändern 

Hab dann -um den Stylegott vollends zu erzürnen- auch noch Ergon Barends drangeschraubt. -Weils bequem war (leider sackschwer).

Seit einiger Zeit sind die Ergons durch leichte Gummigriffe ersetzt und ich fahre den Riser ohne Barends.

Wenn ich Glück habe kommt heute der Hermes Bote und bringt mir meinen neuen Lenker vorbei. Diesmal ist's ein Flatbar.

Was die Style-Polizei jeweils zu den unterschiedlichen Aufbauten sagt ist mir ehrlicherweise einfach mal egal. Ich fahr ja mit der Kiste. Und wenn ich mit dem Flatbar nicht zurechtkomme wird halt wieder ein Riser montiert. Oder ich versuchs mit einem anderen Vorbau, ...

Es richten sich ausserdem viele nach dem, was die Bikebravos so propagieren. Das prägt dann das Erscheinungsbild, man gewöhnt sich optisch daran und irgendwann ist es normal.

Ein pauschales "besser" oder "schlechter" sehe ich bei der Frage Riser oder Flatbar nicht.

LG, der Hyrex


----------



## 4xdome (13. März 2010)

REEF schrieb:


> *Solchen Diskussionen bringen rein gar nichts*.
> 
> Jeder soll fahren was er will und womit er gut zurechtkommt.



Dann brauch wir ja kein Forum.

Klar soll jeder wie er will. Es ging mir auch mehr und die BikeIndustrie
weshalb geht es in diese Richtung bzw. geht es überhauot in die Richtung


----------



## Don Trailo (13. März 2010)

egal....
 ich wünsche mir eigentlich nur eins
 flat`s in den längen der gängigen rizer
 das bringt *mir* pers. was


----------



## hyrex (13. März 2010)

Die Bike Industrie baut das was (in entsprechender Menge) verlangt wird. Für alles andere gibt's Selbtsbauten/Maßanfertigungen. Deswegen wird's auch in diese Richtung gehen: Es gibt genügend Leute die es wollen.

Zusätzlich kann ich mir vorstellen das aufgrund der steigenden Anzahl von Fully Verkäufen der Bedarf an Risern steigt. Da sind die ja styletechnisch lieber gesehen.

Da kauft der Herr Canyon, Rose oder wie sie alle heissen einfach 10000 von einer Sorte statt 3000 von der und 7000 von der anderen Sorte. Und schwupps ist die Kiste wieder billiger im EK.

Ist jetzt natürlich nur meine laienhafte Vorstellung vom Markt.


----------



## metalmatrix (13. März 2010)

Ich denke, was vor allem den funktionalen Vorteil der Riser ausmacht, ist ja nicht die Höhe (die würde man auch über einen Vorbau/Spacer erreichen), sondern der Winkel nach hinten. Von Ritchey gibt es z.B. den 10D Lenker, ohne "Rise" in die Höhe, aber dafür mit 10° "Backsweep". Zudem ist das Teil erstmal nach vorne abgewinkelt, was einem erspart einen neuen Vorbau zu kaufen um wieder auf die alte Länge zu kommen. 

Grundsätzlich beeinflusst der Winkel, also die Handstellung und die Breite die Funktion eines Lenkers. Das sehe ich doch richtig oder?


----------



## singlestoph (13. März 2010)

naja , es gibt gegenden auf der welt (zb da wo Kona herkommt) wo die leute auf ihrer feirabendunde mit dem cc-hardtail oder mit dem marathonfully auf wegen rumfahren müssen wo man wahrscheilich froh ist wenn man etwas mehr kontrolle durch breiteren lenker .....

riser sind meist schwerer als gleichbreite flatbars , also eigentlich nichts für gewichtswiener 


in finale Ligure fahren die locals mit ihren crosscountry bikes auf den selben trails rum die sie auch mit dem schweren fully fahren, einfach dann mit schmalen reifen und ohne sattel verstellen ....


----------



## r0ckZ (13. März 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> egal....
> ich wünsche mir eigentlich nur eins
> flat`s in den längen der gängigen rizer
> das bringt *mir* pers. was


http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Kore-Flat-Bars-2008.html
&
Salsa Pro Moto Flat Lenker 31.8x710mm


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2010)

@ 4xdome

guck dir mal petejupps cross country bilder thread an und du wirst staunen wie viele pros nen riser fahren.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ 4xdome
> 
> guck dir mal petejupps cross country bilder thread an und du wirst staunen wie viele pros nen riser fahren.



Eine interessante Abhandlung zu dem Thema gab es auch schon hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434521&highlight=welche+lenkerbreite

Der Riser findet immer mehr Verbreitung, auch im Cross Country. Mehr als das halbe Multivan Merida Biking Team (Näf, Kugler, van Houts, Milatz) fährt in dieser Saison Riser. Und gerade die Jungs und Mädels aus Nordamerika fahren wegen der dort vorhandenen technisch schwierigen Strecken fast allesamt mit den breiteren Lenkern, um eine bessere Kontrolle über ihr Bike zu haben. Darüber hinaus findet man Riser insbesondere bei vielen großgewachsenen Fahrern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (13. März 2010)

Optik vor Gewicht vor Funktion 
oder
Gewicht vor Funktion vor Optik 
oder
Funktion vor Gewicht vor Optik 

dass kann muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Fahr an meine Race Bike ein 680 Low Rizer, am 4x Bike und am Enduro ist ein 720mm Riser dran. 

680 ist für mich der ideale Kompromiss für schnell bergauf und viel Kontrolle Bergab. Bei 720 merkt man es dann schon bergauf im Schultergürtel...

Ich würde allen die noch eine schmalen (<580) Flat bar fahren einfach mal raten einen Rizer auszuprobieren ...


----------



## singlestoph (13. März 2010)

ich fahr minimum 600 am cc-bike mit barends

ich hab mir letztes jahr ein ccbeik mit alten teilen zusammengebaut und bin damit in den wald .....

runterfahren war der horror mit 56cm und hörnern

ich bin lange tourenbeiks und fullies gefahren  und singlespeed gefahren da halt immer mit 66-68cm

wenn man das eine weile gemacht hat will man glaub ich nicht mehr zurück ...


----------



## 4xdome (13. März 2010)

Also am 4xer und enduro fahr ich natürlich riser.

habe mal paar teamseiten besucht. sind viele bilder da auf denen riser auf racebikes  verbaut sind.
scheint so als würde es sich bald durchsetzen.

ich werde jetzt mal bei mir einen  lowriser montieren und wenn der schnee in den nächsten 2 monaten weg ein sollte vergleichen .
wer weisssssss


----------



## dor michü (14. März 2010)

also ich selber fahre seit 2009 ein Riser( Truvativ Noir) in 620mm länge! Für mich der perfekte Kompromiss zwischen Leicht und Kompfortabel! Und Kontrolle habe ich auch eine bessere! Für mich kähme nur ein Flat in der gleichen länge in Frage!!! (Syntace)
Aber das muss jeder für sich wissen was er fährt! Aber alles unter 560mm ist Lebensmüde und weit weg von guter Optik oder Kopfort!!!! Dann kann man auch wieder RR Lenker fahren!!! 

Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## eddy 1 (14. März 2010)

ich bin auch für 600-620mm breite aber Rizer und negativer Vorbau geht garnicht


----------



## #easy# (15. März 2010)

Ich fahre auch seit Jahren Rizer (Lowrizer bzw. nicht mehr als 15mm Erhöhung) und 630er Länge, damit komme ich wirklich am besten zurecht. Barends hatte ich in den ersten Jahren mit Flat natürlich nun komme ich auch gut ohne zurecht und Rizer mit Barends :kotz: (ist natürlich nur meine Meinung).
gruß
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (15. März 2010)

dor michü schrieb:


> Aber alles unter 560mm ist Lebensmüde und weit weg von guter Optik oder Kopfort!!!! Dann kann man auch wieder RR Lenker fahren!!!
> 
> Michi
> 
> www.fast-zweirad-haus.de



Hmmm,

wie kommt man an solche Erkenntnisse. Ich habe meinen Riser auf 600 mm gekürzt, hätte aber gerne 580 - 560 mm gehabt, geht leider nicht bei Syntace, zumindest nicht markiert.

Was an der Lenkerbreite dann lebensmüde sein soll, werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Ich fahre Flats immer 560-580 mm, wo soll da beim Riser ein Unterschied sein?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> 
> wie kommt man an solche Erkenntnisse. Ich habe meinen Riser auf 600 mm gekürzt, hätte aber gerne 580 - 560 mm gehabt, geht leider nicht bei Syntace, zumindest nicht markiert.
> wozu montiert man sich bei 600mm einen riser? vorbau positiv wäre auch ne lösung.
> ...



...


----------



## Ti-Max (15. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ...



Habe ich alles verstanden.

Ich fahre einen positiven Vorbau und Riser, da mein Serotta-Oldie eine heftige Sattelüberhöhung hat.

Seit wann kann man denn keinen 560-580 mm breiten Lenker mehr fahren? 

Habe noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2010)

580mm mit bar-ends geht bei mir gar nicht.
580mm ohne bar-ends ist ganz schön grenzwertig.
600mm ohne geht ganz gut.

nen schicker monkeylite sl wäre wahrscheinlich das richtige, aber die kosten ja nicht grade wenig.


----------



## Ti-Max (15. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> 580mm mit bar-ends geht bei mir gar nicht.
> 580mm ohne bar-ends ist ganz schön grenzwertig.
> 600mm ohne geht ganz gut.
> 
> nen schicker monkeylite sl wäre wahrscheinlich das richtige, aber die kosten ja nicht grade wenig.



Ok,

sind Deine persönlichen Vorlieben.

Was aber daran lebensmüde sein soll, wie zuvor in einem anderen Post kühn behauptet, kriege ich halt nicht in meinen Schädel.

Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen, womit jetzt nicht Dein Post gemeint ist.

Übrigens fuhren einige Helden in den späten 90er 500 mm Lenker. Das ging wirklich nicht. Aber 580 mm ist seit Jahren absoluter Standard bei Flats.

Warum also keinen Riser in der gleichen Breite. Das Ding heißt ja Riser und nicht Wider, da es ja um Höhe und nicht um Breite geht.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2010)

riser und 580mm wird wohl nichts.
da gibts dann akuten platzmangel.


----------



## Ti-Max (15. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> riser und 580mm wird wohl nichts.
> da gibts dann akuten platzmangel.



Nö, überhaupt nicht.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## eddy 1 (15. März 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Was aber daran lebensmüde sein soll, wie zuvor in einem anderen Post kühn behauptet, kriege ich halt nicht in meinen Schädel.
> 
> Übrigens fuhren einige Helden in den späten 90er 500 mm Lenker. Das ging wirklich nicht. Aber 580 mm ist seit Jahren absoluter Standard bei Flats.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



die hatten dann auch tollkühn wie sie waren Bremsen mit Metallzügen

standart ist gut gibt ja kaum flats über 580mm ein wcs in 25.4 hat serie 560mm


----------



## singlestoph (15. März 2010)

zumglckgibts breitere flats als 58cm

zb von salsa, surly oderauch syntace

klar kann man schmaler fahren nur,
man gewöhnt sich so schnell an 60+...

selber wissen muss natrlich jeder selbpst, aber ohne es malaus probiert zu haben .... schade darum


----------



## eddy 1 (15. März 2010)

deswegen schrieb ich ja kaum !!!

salsa 25.4 nur in 17 grad(retsbestand) oder 31,8 (deutschland) (nein bitte kein carbon)
ich denke bie comic sport stirbt gerade 25.4(haben glaube ich nur noch restbestände)
surly ist aus stahl mir too much
syntace macht wenigstens noch schöne 31.8 im gegensatz zu den Truvativ geschwüren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (15. März 2010)

reicht doch völlig

entweder bei jj in holland (singelespeedcentral.nl) bestellen oder beim fachhändler in der schweiz kaufen (da kriegt man alles was in den us of a an lager ist auf bestellung)

der mehr abgewinkelte lenker macht übrigens sinn je breiter der lenker ist, nur falls sich einer fragt warum .....


----------



## hardflipper (15. März 2010)

Ein Bekannter von mir sagt immer: "Erst wenn mal jemand bergab schneller ist als ich werde ich es vielleicht in Erwängung ziehen von 580 mm auf breiter umzusteigen".

Ich selbst bin von 540 auf 600 gegangen und kann mich damit auch anfreunden. Jedoch bin ich (gefühlt) nicht schneller geworden?!? Nur muss ich mich nicht mehr so quälen.


----------



## dor michü (16. März 2010)

Also nochmal zur Aufklärung... ich habe geschrieben das alles unter 560mm lebensmüde sei zu fahren.
Ich meine damit das alles von 800-560mm ok ist zu fahren! Alles unter 560-xx mm kann ich mir nicht vorstellen zu fahren bzw. schnell und sicher eine techn. Passage hinunter zu kommen. Kann schon sein das einige da keine Probleme haben ICH kann es mir aber nicht vorstellen!
Ich weiß nicht warum sich jetzt alle Fahrer mit 560mm hier gekränkt fühlen. Sagt mir das mal. 
WAR JA NUR MEINE MEINUNG!

Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## hardflipper (16. März 2010)

Hat jemand gestänkert?!


----------



## eddy 1 (16. März 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> reicht doch völlig
> 
> entweder bei jj in holland (singelespeedcentral.nl) bestellen oder beim fachhändler in der schweiz kaufen (da kriegt man alles was in den us of a an lager ist auf bestellung)



muss dieses jahr bestimmt nochmal in die schweiz,da werde ich mir mal einen kleinen schnuckligen laden ansehen



dor michü schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum sich jetzt alle Fahrer mit 560mm hier gekränkt fühlen. Sagt mir das mal.
> WAR JA NUR MEINE MEINUNG!
> 
> Michi



hier fühlt sich doch keiner gekränkt


----------



## DeLocke (17. März 2010)

Gibts denn keinen Riser mit ca. 620mm Breite, Barend tauglich?

Entweder sind sie alle breiter oder dürfen ungekürzt nur ohne Barends bewegt werden.


----------



## porph (18. März 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Gibts denn keinen Riser mit ca. 620mm Breite, Barend tauglich?
> 
> Entweder sind sie alle breiter oder dürfen ungekürzt nur ohne Barends bewegt werden.



Bei meinem Komplettrad war ein Ritchey SC (Severe Condition) Riser dabei in dieser Breite (ungekürzt). Von offizieller Barend-Freigabe weiß ich zwar persönlich nichts, aber da die Materialstärke ca. 3 mal so hoch ist, wie bei allen anderen Lenkern die ich bisher gesehen habe, dürfte das kein Problem sein.  Muss man nur noch die knappen 400 g verschmerzen.  Wenn du ihn haben willst, ich brauch ihn nicht mehr...


----------



## DeLocke (18. März 2010)

ne du lass mal, dachte eher an so max. 200g

hier mal was ich gefunden habe

*RACE FACE NEXT SL Â¾ RISER BARS*
BUILT FOR: XC Racing
DIMENSIONS: 9Âº rearward, 4Âº upward
26â or 660mm width
RISE: .75â
BAR DIAMETER: 31.8mm
WEIGHT: 170g
Barends: keine Angabe


*XLC Composite Lite Riser Bar *
Material: Full Carbon 3K  
Breite: 620 mm 
Gewicht: 192 gr. 
Barends: keine Angabe

*BBB BHB-17*
Aluminum 6061 T6 /6K carbon fiber RTM technology.
Rise: 15 mm.
Backsweep: 10 degree.
Width: 630 mm.
Bar center diameter: 31.8 mm.
Weight: 200 grams.
Barends: keine Angabe


*K-FORCE LOW RISER*
SIZES
â¢ Ã31.8mm x W660mm
â¢ 18mm rise
â¢ 9Â° back sweep, 4Â° up sweep
WEIGHT 176 grams
Barends: keine Angabe

*Easton Monkeylite XC*
Weight  	155 grams

Diameter 	25.4 and 31.8mm
Width 	660 mm and 685mm
Heights 	Low (20mm), High (40mm)
Bend 	9Â° sweep, 5Â° upsweep
Barends: Compatible with bar ends (see PDF file) (aber auch gekÃ¼rzt auf 620mm?)

*S-WORKS Prowess Carbon XC Riser Lenker *
Gewicht: 163 g.
Low-rise-Design (25,4 mm).
Breite: 660 mm.
KrÃ¶pfung: 6Â° nach oben, 8Â° nach hinten.
Lenkerklemmdurchmesser: 31,8 mm.
Barends: keine Angabe

*Ritchey WCS Carbon Rizer*
Width 660mm
Diameter 31.8
Bend/Rise/Sweep 6Â°/30mm/9Â° 
Weight 160g
Barends: Reinforced internally to accept bar ends and shifter/lever clamp (aber auch gekÃ¼rzt)

So und nun? Oder doch Rizer ohne Barends? Naja werd ich die nÃ¤chsten Tage mal etwas drauf achten und dann entscheiden!


----------



## bonebreaker666 (19. März 2010)

dor michü schrieb:


> Also nochmal zur Aufklärung... ich habe geschrieben das alles unter 560mm lebensmüde sei zu fahren.
> Ich meine damit das alles von 800-560mm ok ist zu fahren! Alles unter 560-xx mm kann ich mir nicht vorstellen zu fahren bzw. schnell und sicher eine techn. Passage hinunter zu kommen. Kann schon sein das einige da keine Probleme haben ICH kann es mir aber nicht vorstellen!
> Ich weiß nicht warum sich jetzt alle Fahrer mit 560mm hier gekränkt fühlen. Sagt mir das mal.
> WAR JA NUR MEINE MEINUNG!
> ...


 
Also ich lebe immer noch, trotz 540mm-Lenker! 

(schreib halt das nächste Mal gleich, daß es deiner Meinung nach lebensmüde sei... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (21. März 2010)

Wer kann, der kann.  

Ist alles Übungssache. Wer 10 Jahre Hardtail mit 60er Gabel fährt und sich auch weiterentwickelt, kann einen durchschnittlichen Biker auf einem 100er Fully trotzdem in Grund und Boden fahren...


----------



## eddy 1 (21. März 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> ne du lass mal, dachte eher an so max. 200g
> 
> 
> So und nun? Oder doch Rizer ohne Barends? Naja werd ich die nächsten Tage mal etwas drauf achten und dann entscheiden!




Rizer immer ohne Barends

die Lenker haben doch oft innen Verstärkungen für Bremsgriffe und Barends wenn du den Lenker dan kürzer kürzt als vom Hersteller vorgesehen passt das nicht ,also bitte lassen 
und optisch ausserdem grausam


----------



## Markusso (21. März 2010)

Ich fahr den oben genannten WCS gekürzt auf 62cm (trotz "Kürzverbot"), funzt einwandfrei. 
Barends würd ich da drauf aber nicht montieren, n Kumpel konnte das nicht lassen, die fressen sich ohne Ende ins Carbon ein. Er hat jetzt spezielle von Specialized, mit denens geht, sind aber schwer - und die Optik... hua...


----------



## singlestoph (21. März 2010)

bei salsa steht dass man da die dingers mit der markierung einfacher kürzen kann, von kürzerkürzen steht nichts

vielleicht kann man da mal ne mailhinschicken und nachfragen ....


----------



## Groudon (26. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

wenn ihr euch zw. Syntace Duralite OS Carbon 630mm und Syntace Vector Carbon 680mm für CC Bike entscheiden müsstet (fahre Marathons, 24h Rennen & Touren), was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Und könnte ich bei dem Riser noch von 100mm auf 90mm Vorbau gehen?!


----------



## eddy 1 (26. März 2010)

mach was dir gefällt ! du must dich wohlfühlen

ich bevorzuge eher 100mm oder länger 
und Rizer am CC nääääähhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (29. März 2010)

Es kommt doch auch darauf an, in welchem Gebiet und 
auf welchen Strecken überwiegend gefahren wird.

Ich z.B. fahre ca. 4 bis 5.000 km jährlich in den Alpen Touren 
und gelegentlich Marathon.
Seit 17 Jahren fuhr ich an HT´s und am Racefully nur Flatbars
zwischen 560 bis 580mm Breite.

Mit diesen Breiten fühlte ich mich wohl und bin nie auf den Gedanken gekommen einen Riser zu montieren.
Bis mir ein aktiver Marathonfahrer aus dem Kleinwalsertal geraten hatte,
doch einmal einen Riser zu probieren.

Nach einiger Eingewöhnung und manchem Hinundher zwischen Flatbar
und Riser fahre ich nun einen 640mm LowRiser auf meinem Racefully.

Mit diesem LowRiser ist die Kontrolle auf schwierigen Alpentrails
und schnellen, langen Abfahrten erheblich besser,
ohne das Nachteile in Kauf genommen werden müssen.

In topografisch flacheren Gegenden würde ich heute wahrscheinlich
auch noch einen Flatbar fahren.


----------



## stanglwirt81 (26. April 2010)

hi,
bin jahrelang 560er flat gefahren aber seit letztem jahr krieg ich schnell schmerzen im handgelenk und irgendwie fühle ich mich auch zu "flach" sitzend (nackenschmerzen).

daher probiere ich jetzt mal nen riser aus, was garnicht so leicht ist, weil ich noch nen alten vorbau für 25,4mm lenker habe.
gibt anscheinend nurnoch restbestände oder low riser mit 1,5cm erhöhung, was mir aber zu wenig ist. 
naja nach langem suchen im internet hab ich doch noch exemplare von ritchey und scott gefunden (vor ort keine chance). 

aber woher bekommt ihr die info ob ein lenker nur gekürzt / ungekürzt mit barends erlaubt ist? die lenker die ich jetzt bestellt habe, gibts auf den hersteller websites garnicht mehr.
kann man das dem lenker irgendwie ansehen?

bye


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2010)

stanglwirt81 schrieb:


> aber woher bekommt ihr die info ob ein lenker nur gekürzt / ungekürzt mit barends erlaubt ist? die lenker die ich jetzt bestellt habe, gibts auf den hersteller websites garnicht mehr.
> kann man das dem lenker irgendwie ansehen?
> 
> bye



1. beim hersteller nachfragen.
2. per suchmaschine das netz durchforsten.


----------



## subdiver (27. April 2010)

stanglwirt81 schrieb:


> daher probiere ich jetzt mal nen riser aus, was garnicht so leicht ist, weil ich noch nen alten vorbau für 25,4mm lenker habe.
> gibt anscheinend nurnoch restbestände oder low riser mit 1,5cm erhöhung, was mir aber zu wenig ist.



Ich habe auch noch einen "alten" Vorbau und habe einen 
Race Face Deus XC LowRiser (25,4mm) mit 2,5 cm Rise montiert.
Gewicht 200gr. bei gekürzten 640mm (Serie 660mm).

Dieser Lenker sollte noch aktuell und bei Bikeaction 
oder einem RF-Händler bestellbar sein.


----------



## powderJO (28. April 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Mit diesem LowRiser ist die Kontrolle auf schwierigen Alpentrails und schnellen, langen Abfahrten erheblich besser,ohne das Nachteile in Kauf genommen werden müssen.




was ja nicht am riser an sich liegt, sondern daran, dass du die sitzposition änderst mit einem riser. 

hier wird so diskutiert, als sei die wahl des lenkers allein entscheidend für das fahrverhalten und das gefühl, das man auf dem bike hat. 

die wahrheit liegt aber woanders: mit der wahl des lenkers beeinflusst man deutlich die sitzposition. riser und größere kröpfung machen das rad kürzer, man verliert überhöhung, weniger kröpfung und weniger rise machen dagegen das rad länger und sorgen für mehr überhöhung. 

deshalb mein tipp: die lenkerfrage nie so isoliert betrachten, wie es in den "fach"-magazinen und hier im thread passiert. vielmehr immer die gesamtgeometrie und gesamtposition auf dem rad im blick haben.


----------



## subdiver (28. April 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> mit der wahl des lenkers beeinflusst man deutlich die sitzposition. riser und größere kröpfung machen das rad kürzer, man verliert überhöhung, weniger kröpfung und weniger rise machen dagegen das rad länger und sorgen für mehr überhöhung.



Ich kann hier nur über meine Lenker und meine Sitzposition schreiben 

Die Kröpfung meines 580mm Flatbar und der meines 640mm Riser
beträgt jeweils 5 Grad. Also nichts wird kürzer.

Stimmt man verliert Überhöhung, weil mein Riser um 2,5cm höher ist.
ABER durch die 60mm mehr an Breite kommt der Oberkörper 
wieder ähnlich nach vorne, wie beim kürzeren Flatbar.

Unterm Strich sitze ich mit meinem Riser und meinem Flatbar ähnlich auf dem Bike.
ABER durch den breiteren Lenker habe ich mehr Kontrolle im schwierigen Gelände


----------



## Giuliano.B (28. April 2010)

Vor allem auf ´nem Fully machen die Lowriser Sinn. Wenn man´s ruppig krachen lassen will und das Fahrwerk es mitmacht, man aber am rumeiern ist weil man keine Gewalt hat bringt das ganze Fully nix. Fahre ´nen Next SL 3/4 ungekürzt und bin sehr zufrieden. Muss dazu sagen das ich auch viel Downhill fahre. Aber früher war ich auch mim Flatbar und Hönnnsche aufm Hardtails unterwegs.

Mein Fazit: - Lowriser aufs Fully, Flatbars aufn Hardtail. Entweder klettern oder Tiefenmeter roppe


----------



## powderJO (29. April 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Unterm Strich sitze ich mit meinem Riser und meinem Flatbar ähnlich auf dem Bike.




wenn das bei dir so ist, hast du es ja richtig gemacht. 
mein gefühl sagt mir jedoch, dass viele die riser bei den pros sehen, dazu die euphorischen berichte der fachpresse lesen und schwupps - muss ein riser her. vergessen wird dabei aber, dass er zum eigenen bike, zum eigenen fahrstil und zur eigenen idealposition gar nicht passt.


----------



## powderJO (29. April 2010)

edit: und direkt ein gutes beispiel dafür, dass mein gefühl nicht so arg daneben liegt ...:



Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: - Lowriser aufs Fully, Flatbars aufn Hardtail. Entweder klettern oder Tiefenmeter roppe


----------



## Pulmoll (2. Juni 2010)

Stelle mir grade die gleiche bohrende Frage.

Eine Flatbar auf mein Nicolai Nonius CC ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Juni 2010)

Habe mich mal von dem, was ich immer mehr auch auf den Rennstrecken bei absoluten Weltklassefahrern sehe inspirieren lassen und an meinem Giant Anthem X0 einen Syntace Vector Lowriser Carbon (vorher Syntace Duraflite Carbon mit Tune Barends) montiert. Fazit: wesentlich sichereres Fahrverhalten, deutlich angenehmere Fahrposition, keine Zehntelsekunde langsamer, Barends vermisse ich höchstens noch an richtig fiesen Steilstücken, kurz gesagt: mir kommt nichts anderes mehr ans Rad!


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich einige Wochen im Training und bei einem Marathon diesen Lenker Ritchey SuperLogic Carbon Rizer 660mm OS 31.8 mit Erfolg getestet habe, habe ich gestern auch am zweiten Bike so einen Lenker montiert. Ich gehöre jetzt nicht zu den langsamsten Abfahrern aber auch nicht zu den schnellsten. Ich habe wenn ich im Wettkampf mit einer Gruppe fahre regelmäßig in Abfahrten Plätze verloren. Das Aufholen kostete regelmäßig richtig Körner. Ich fühle mich mit diesem Lenker sicherer und habe meiner Meinung nach mehr Kontrolle. Insgesamt sitze ich entspannter ohne daß ich aber weniger Druck machen kann. Der gestern montierte Lenker hatte 149gr. Ist also auch vom Gewicht her absolut in Ordnung. Die paar Gramm mehr nehme ich als eingefleischter Leichtbauer gerne in Kauf.

PS: Entgegen der Bikeretikette hab ich sogar ein paar Bar Ends (heinerk) montiert. Da der Lenker ja nicht zu hoch baut sieht es gar nicht so schlimm aus.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## stanglwirt81 (3. Juni 2010)

ich hab mittlerweile auch meinen riser (2 ") montiert. hab sogar noch ergon griffe mit kleinen barends dran 

fazit: wie erhofft wesentlich entspannteres fahren durch aufrechtere sitzposition und viel mehr kontrolle bei abfahrten. beim steilen bergauffahren hab ich festgestellt, dass ich automatisch weiter nach vorne gehe, so daß ich da imho keinen nachteil gegenüber dem flatbar habe.

für mich hat sich der umstieg definitiv gelohnt.


----------



## Pulmoll (3. Juni 2010)

Werde mir wieder einen Rizer montieren, aber LOW RIZER.

RF Diabolus 680mm, auf über 700 habe ich keinen Bock, bin weder Rocky noch Arnold....


----------



## keroson (3. Juni 2010)

Ist schon interessant, wie schnell man sich an einen breiten Lenker gewöhnt. Mein Chef ist im Frühjahr noch ein Leihbike mit breitem Lenker gefahren, dannach sein mit dem normalen durafite Carbon, und nach 2 Wochen hat er sich wieder den schön breiten LowRizes montiert. (er ist davor immer nur schmale Lenker gefahren)


----------



## Pulmoll (3. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du aber in engen Passagen unterwegs bis ist selbst ein 680mm zu breit.


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. Juni 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Wenn Du aber in engen Passagen unterwegs bis ist selbst ein 680mm zu breit.



Aber wie oft ist das? Da muß halt jeder für sich entscheiden was braucht oder nicht. Bei uns gibt es nicht so die Masse an engen Singletrails. Da ist das nicht so dramatisch. 660mm bei mir paßt auf jeden Fall.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Pulmoll (3. Juni 2010)

Ich habe auf meiner Hausstrecke einen Part wo links und rechts Stein ist.
Cira 720mm Platz und der 680 ist dort schon schwer zu balancieren.


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. Juni 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meiner Hausstrecke einen Part wo links und rechts Stein ist.
> Cira 720mm Platz und der 680 ist dort schon schwer zu balancieren.



Stimmt, da wirds natürlich eng

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (3. Juni 2010)

Da hilft nur der Presslufthammer


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Juni 2010)

finds schon lustig, die dh-fahrer bauen sich flatbars dran und die xc-ler schrauben sich riserbars ans bike...


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. Juni 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> finds schon lustig, die dh-fahrer bauen sich flatbars dran und die xc-ler schrauben sich riserbars ans bike...



Wer zum Beispiel? Kenne nicht so viele Downhiller. Hab allerdings noch keinen mit Flatbar gesehen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Juni 2010)

gibts genug die sowas alleine hier haben. einfach mal in die richtigen rubriken schauen. ich selber fahr nur nen gemässigten riser lenker (sunline v3) brauch ne gewisse höhe, da ich sonst mit´m rücken krieg.


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre ja auch nur einen gemäßigten Riser.
http://ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=281840

Aber es fühlt sich definitiv besser an

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## subdiver (7. Juni 2010)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wieviele Pros bei CC- und Marathonrennen
dieses Jahr mit einem Riser fahren.
Z.B. Daniel Gathof war immer ein Flatbar-Verfechter, 
aber bei der Trans-Germany hatte er einen Riser montiert 

Die Sitzposition durch die größere Höhe eines Riser wird meistens durch 
die breitere Armhaltung (Oberkörper kommt weiter vor) ausgeglichen.

Für mich persönlich ist ein 640mm Riser an meinem Mara-Fully
der beste Kompromiß bzgl. Kontrolle und Speed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## porph (7. Juni 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Die Sitzposition durch die größere Höhe eines Riser wird meistens durch
> die breitere Armhaltung (Oberkörper kommt weiter vor) ausgeglichen.



Gut, dass das mal jemand erwähnt, dieser Aspekt wird nämlich gerne außer Acht gelassen. Ich sitze mit meinem 660-(Low)Riser ca. genauso gestreckt wie mit vorher montiertem 580 Flat, was wohl vor allem darauf zurückzuführen ist.

Ich glaube auch nicht wirklich dass ein breiterer Lenker einen im Uphill oder sonstwo per se "langsamer" macht, das scheint mir deutlich dem Kontrollgewinn untergeordnet. Allerdings ist der Aspekt mit dem "durch schmale Passagen durchkommen" ziemlich wichtig bei Begrenzung der Lenkerbreite nach oben. Breiter als 660 wollte ich es aus dem Grund bei mir nicht haben...


----------



## lightcube (9. Juni 2010)

Hmmm...

Seit ich denken kann D) fahre ich Flatbars mit Hörnchen am CC-Hardtail...
Auf meinem LTD-CC war nun erstmalig vom Werk ein Riser (635mm) montiert.
Mein erster Gedanke: Bäh ! Riser ! Der kommt als erstes ab !

Ich habe ihn ein paar mal gefahren, dann gegen einen 600mm Flatbar getauscht. Dann drauf, dann ab, dann... usw.

Nun ist der Riser wieder dran und bleibt es auch.
Ach ja, für das zweite Bike ist auch schon ein Riser in Planung.

Fazit:
Nach einer Umgewöhnungszeit vermisse ich noch nicht mal die Hörnchen. Die Vorteile überwiegen einfach.
Im Wiegetritt und beim Uphill gewöhnt man sich recht schnell an
die etwas andere Haltung. Bergab ist sowieso keine Frage, was besser ist.


----------



## subdiver (9. Juni 2010)

lightcube schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke: Bäh ! Riser ! Der kommt als erstes ab !
> 
> Ich habe ihn ein paar mal gefahren, dann gegen einen 600mm Flatbar getauscht. Dann drauf, dann ab, dann... usw.
> 
> Nun ist der Riser wieder dran und bleibt es auch.



Genau so ist es mir auch ergangen


----------



## Schmal (12. Juni 2010)

...... hab im urlaub auch mal n leihbike mit riser gefahren und dachte: wow, den will ich zu hause auch haben!!!

- zu hause im bekannten geläuf und mit dem eigenen bike ausprobiert hat sich das dann aber schon recht flux relativiert. gelände weniger schwer, andere voraussetzungen - schlussentscheidung für mich: die umgewöhnung lohnt nicht, riser wieder runter. 

zudem: 
ihr könnt mich jetzt steinigen - optisch ist das teilweise einfach grottig
- hardtail mit 0°-vorbau und riser geht irgend wie nicht, da kann die kombi noch so oft im worldcup bewegt werden


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juni 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> *Ritchey WCS Carbon Rizer*
> Width 660mm
> Diameter 31.8
> Bend/Rise/Sweep 6°/30mm/9°
> ...



das gewicht stimmt nicht... meiner hat 176 gr. und war damit von drei nachgewogenen noch der leichteste. befindet sich jetzt übrigens an meinem tourenfully


----------



## Jackbeth (12. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Don Trailo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > egal....
> ...


Da fällt mir noch der Stylo, der Syncros und der Syntace ein, wobei der Letztgenannte noch immer nicht erhältlich ist.


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte noch so eine zu verkaufen.
http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php.../ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=281840

Nagelneu, nie montiert.

Preis: 115.- incl. vers. Versand in DE
gruß
Marcus


----------



## atx900 (13. Juni 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch so eine zu verkaufen.
> http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php.../ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=281840
> 
> Nagelneu, nie montiert.
> ...



Naja ...

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22133_Superlogic-MTB-15mm-Low-Rizer-OS-Lenker.html

Zwar ohne Versand, dafür mit Garantie ...


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. Juni 2010)

atx900 schrieb:


> Naja ...
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22133_Superlogic-MTB-15mm-Low-Rizer-OS-Lenker.html
> 
> Zwar ohne Versand, dafür mit Garantie ...



Da ich eine Rechnung von letzter Woche habe und das Teil noch originalverpackt ist geht das mit meinem Preis eigentlich.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## dkiki (20. Juni 2010)

riser am racebike: :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (22. Juni 2010)

dkiki schrieb:


> riser am racebike: :kotz:



Komischerweise erbrechen die Profis beim Riser nicht.

In der CC-Gallerie von PeteJupp sind mehr und mehr Fahrer mit Low Risern unterwegs.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## eddy 1 (22. Juni 2010)

is alles geschmacksache

für mich is es einfach stimmiger mit flatbar (gerne auch 660)

aber rizer und negativer vorbau wiederstrebt mir

sieht mann bei den pros auch


----------



## Schmal (23. Juni 2010)

seh ich auch so. ist ja jeweils nur ne persönliche meinung.

unabhängig von der optik

- ist unbestritten dass ein riser bergab vorteile hat; 

ob man die beim xc wirklich braucht, hängt auch vom gefahrenen gelände und der streckenbeschaffenheit ab.

bergauf fand ich's jedenfalls irgend wie 'komisch' und hat die vorteile für mich mehr als aufgewogen.

und außerdem - das auge isst bekanntlich mit


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Juni 2010)

Schmal schrieb:


> seh ich auch so. ist ja jeweils nur ne persönliche meinung.
> 
> unabhängig von der optik
> 
> ...



Johnny T. in Deinem Avatar würde Dir jetzt nicht zustimmen

Gegenfrage: Wo hat denn ein Flat Vorteile bergauf. Dieses immer wieder heraufbeschworene Ansteigen des Vorderrads aus der Fachpresse läßt sich durch Gewichtsverlagerung ausgleichen.

Bin früher 150 mm mit 0 Grad und 560 Lenker mit 5 Grad Winkel gefahren. Heute 75 mm mit 0 Grad und Riser mit 13 mm Rise, 600er Breite und 16 Grad Winkel.

Und ich komme immer noch bergauf.

Das Thema der Erhöhung ist gar nicht so relevant, hat ja den gleichen Effekt wie Spacer. Am Biegungswinkel des Lenkers hat sich am Meisten getan, man sitzt heute doch aufrechter, so zumindest meine Wenigkeit und dadurch fährt man kontrollierter, da weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Schmal (24. Juni 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Johnny T. in Deinem Avatar würde Dir jetzt nicht zustimmen
> 
> Gegenfrage: Wo hat denn ein Flat Vorteile bergauf. Dieses immer wieder heraufbeschworene Ansteigen des Vorderrads aus der Fachpresse läßt sich durch Gewichtsverlagerung ausgleichen.
> 
> ...



1. johnny t. hätte natürlich immer recht - selbst wenn er mit nem damen-tourenrad um die ecke käme 

ich stimme dir zu - natürlich kommt man mit nem riser prinzipiell prima bergauf; alles eine frage der technik + gewichtsverlagerung.

es ging nur um meinen persönlichen geschmack. 

an die 150mm - 0° - zeit erinnere ich auch noch zu gut und bin froh dass das heut anders ist;

vll ist das nicht so ganz rausgekommen - die sitzposition insgesamt war für mich durch den riser 'merkwürdig' verändert; bergrunter war's prima, aber sonst......... und bergauf kommt das natürlich am meisten zum tragen. 

liegt ggf dran weil mir meine mühle mit flatbar so gut passt; 

außerdem - wie ich schon vorher schrieb - wohl vor allem gewöhnungssache, vielleicht hätte ich mich noch daran gewöhnt, mir war es die umgewöhnung allerdings nicht wert. 

und bei dem optischen kontra bleibe ich......


----------

